# Tabs on shingles keep coming off



## milbry18 (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a roof that was put on the in the 90's prior to me buying the home.  It is in very good shape but I have two areas that the 3tab shingles keep blowing off flush with the next row of shingles.  For the last 3 winters I have had this issue and just patched in and tar'ed them down.  Again this winter another few tabs have blown off in the same area.  Its seems like this will be an ongoing problem.  Should I get my homeowners insurance involved?  My deductible is 500.


----------



## handyguys (Mar 15, 2010)

What has likely happened is the shingles did not seal for some reason, it could be due to incorrect installation, defective shingles or they are just cheapo and are at end of life.

My guess, if this is a relatively new problem, is that they are at end of life. Insurance wont do anything most likely. Start getting pricing and saving for a new roof and patch until you can afford it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 15, 2010)

Handyguy pretty much nailed it. Shingles shrink as they age and if they are not nailed correctly they will pop the seal strip, causing cupping to occur. When the edges curl, wind will get under the tab and lift the tab. Stress cracking along the tab will cause the tab to break off. This is usually because of 3 nailing and or high nailing, both of which can cause a warranty problem. Most of the premature roof failures we see are because of improper installation. 

Patch or start saving, and get a MFG certified contractor to install the next roof. The biggest problem people make when choosing a contractor is not paying to much it's choosing the wrong installer. When you pay the cheapest price you now have the cheapest roof.

It's not uncommon to see failure of a 3-tab shingle anywhere from 12-16 years. Call your INS company, maybe they will be of help, worse they can say is no.


----------



## milbry18 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!  I am torn on getting the insurance involved or not.  It is something that can be repaired until next winter when we get high winds and snow.  It seems that the same sections are affected and a certain wind does more damage.  Overall the shingles are in very good condition they are not curling or showing really any signs of wear.  I think you are correct about them not sealing properly or not installed properly or getting brittle.  I am honestly tired of worrying about it every time I hear the wind at night!  I just hit a deer this last week so it might not be the best time to file another claim with my insurance company.


----------



## handyguys (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah, some sections will always go faster than others. South facing goes first.

One way you can tell a quality 3-tab roofing job is to look at the tabs while your eye is in line with the pitch of the roof. Are the lines of the tabs straight or do they wander? Make sense? I would surmise if the line wanders then the installers weren't paying attention to detail, didn't know what they were doing or didn't care. Some would argue I'm being picky and that a roof that wanders a little will seal just as well as one that's straight. Yeah, maybe. I want mine straight. 

I was doing a habitat job working with a pro, I had one row a bit off line and he made me tear back three rows to re-do it! The site super was cranky because they didn't buy that many extra shingles and had to send someone out for a another bundle or two.

Anyway, good luck.

-Brian


----------



## milbry18 (Mar 16, 2010)

handyguys, you are correct the most problematic areas are south facing.


----------

